# Skin issues *blah*



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm having a great deal of trouble getting my skin to be clear, i keep getting patches of breakouts on my body, it's annoying as heck, on my neck, back, chest, arms, leg's, i'm super self conscious about my body, i can never seem the have the smooth skin i see other girl's (and guys) with, it's fraustrating, part of my SA comes from me feeling bad about the way i look. I don't know what works out there, natural solutions are only part of what i need, i don't know what to do, i have sensitive skin so i can't use those benzoyl peroxide type products and tea tree oil never seems to work for me either. :fall


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you talked to a dermatologist?


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

No, they usually just prescribe that really strong type of medication. My sister's been to one, they prescribed her med's and topical ointment and it hasn't worked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Well what are you eating? If it's a diet high in process foods try simply eating healthier and drinking more water because salty, sugary, fatty foods raise the pH level (acidity) on your skin. I highly recommend eating more fruits and veges (mainly veges) and taking some fish oil supplements to give your skin a healthy glow.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Exercise will also help, I dont know but when I was in high school and I started running cross country, I drank tons of water every day, so I think that plus the exercise really cleared my skin.


----------



## Clearis Tiberas (Mar 23, 2006)

I have same exact problem as you Melusine. It also affects my SA to a point, which is why I'm trying different methods to clear up my skin. I've used benzoyl peroxide, but it just dry up my skin and caused it to break, which is painful might I add. Now I've resorted to just using it to spot treat any areas needing immediate attention.

If you want to go natural like you said and, which I recommend, try using *JoJoba oil*, which is what I'm using right now in combination with Tea Tree oil. By the way Tea Tree oil doesn't really work well to clear up skin. It just helps in removing red marks faster and such. *Jojoba oil* is derived from the JoJoba plant (obviously) and if used on the skin will bring up most of the junk embedded in the pores of the skin to the surface, which can than just be washed away. You just need to use a few drop of Jojoba oil on a damp face in order to cover better and not to have an oily look on your face. Do this after cleansing with a gentle non soap cleaner such as a Cetaphil Gentle Cleansing Bar, which doesn't strip the skin of it's natural oils, which can lead to overproduction of oil leading to breakouts.

I'm also using the jessfoliation technique, which has help some in smoothing my skin because it effectively exfoliates the skin. To learn more about it go here [b]acne.org[/b] or PM me. Remember ...orrectly? I don't usually post just observe.


----------



## heckyll (Mar 27, 2006)

This is purely anecdotal, and thus take my words with a grain of salt.

I eat a "paleolithic diet" (basically no grains, legumes, or dairy - focus on meat, eggs, fruits & veggies, nuts) and as soon as I've been on it, my acne has been declining very quickly, and my skin (as a male) slowly becoming silky smooth as well. 

It works well for me, but again, this is purely anecdotal.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks everyone for your responses. i'll try some of these recomendations. I also think that i should get some Colloidal Silver and Garlic supplements, i read on some site they also help. 
As for my diet, i eat healthy, i don't overload on sugar or junkfood and do hydrate myself and eat lots of produce, i do think i need more decent exfoliation and cleansing though, my diet isn't entirely 'clean', so i guess i'll have to work on that, and i do workout!


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I pretty much disagree with the notion that supplements or dietary changes are likely to have a dramatic effect on your acne. If you do take supplements, I would really only recommend Vitamin E and omega-3 fatty acids from fish oil. 

I have severe cystic acne. I've gone through... like, everything. Except Accutane.

Benzoyl peroxide works great. When you say sensitive skin, what does that mean? Many people use benzoyl peroxide in conjunction with a non-comedogenic moisturizer. I recommend this just as a matter of course. A moisturizer with SPF 15 is a really good idea. You can often start treatment with benzoyl peroxide very slowly, a light layer every other day, working your way up to once a day (which is sufficient for most people). Use the 2.5% concentration (Neutrogena makes one). Let it dry, and then put moisturizer over it. 

I also recommend washing your face with Cetaphil (and don't use water, just rub in on). It is very moisturizing and works well. I have used it for years and it's excellent. Many people have a hard time trusting the idea that they can adequately clean their face with it, if they don't use some kind of lathery soap and water. Don't worry, it works.

Are you on birth control? I ask, because women can take this and it often does very good things for their skin.

Also if you use makeup, this can make things worse.

Good luck. I've been through almost every medication and supplement regimen known to man, finally I'm on something tolerable and effective (three Rx's and Vitamin E and fish oil).


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi Caedon, thanks for the info, i think i'll have to try some type of acne medication. I say i have sensitive skin because it breaks out very easily when i put things on it, it's just a term used for people who are highly sensitive to certain chemicals found in products. I don't wear makeup and i'm not on birth control, i think one of the main reasons is i don't have a decent exfoliating product, and stress related things.


----------



## Clearis Tiberas (Mar 23, 2006)

If you haven't already and decide to use a product with Salicylic Acid, watch out for extreme dryness. My sister and I started using Biore with this stuff and it died us up like crazy. Of course everyone has a different skin type, but I'm saying be careful unless you want to have itchy tight skin and to be flaking for a week. 

If you really think you need to exfoliate, try the jessfoliation technique I mentioned in my previous post. All you need is a facial brush which cost a couple dollars at Walmart or any other decent store (if you want to call Walmart decent). Use the brush in conjunction with a Cetaphil cleansing bar in the shower or sink I guess. I use it in the shower since I'm already there. Go over the facial area twice to make sure you get even coverage. What this does is smooth out your skin while cleansing and removing dead skin to allow the junk in your skin to escape. Do this technique preferably in the morning and the evening.

Yes, a facial brush doesn't seem like it would work, but it really does. I've been using it for maybe a month now and my skin has considerably clear up from how it was before. I do get a couple small blemishes every now and then, but much less than before. I can't complain as using a new regime for just a month doesn't really give it enough time to really judge it. So far though I'm happier with my skin than before though. 

If you need to exfoliate more than just the facial area, you need to get a body brush which is longer has longer bristles than a facial brush. Oh, and no brushing your skin doesn't hurt. 

Try acne.org and look in the forum for many more regimens. One of them is bound to work for you. Good luck.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks Clearis for the tips, they are very welcomed  

Here is what my regime is going to consist of on my quest for clear skin:

My diet is going to exclude all sugar, wheat/gluten, red meat, dairy and all those strange chemicals...
I'm going to watch what goes into my body, and stay hydrated, and take these supplements: multivitamin, vitamin c, garlic and colloidal silver, and drink more herbal tea, because they contain antibacterial benefits. 

Basically sweaty workouts every morning to help 'purge' pores of that junk (and get into better shape for summer) 

As for skin regime: I could definitly benefit from switching to a better, more gentle cleanser (like 'Cetaphil') and i'm going to get a facial brush if i can find one because i need better exfoliation, i'm also going to try that Jojoba oil as a moisturizer, and get a mild, antibacterial bar for the shower among other things. Thanks for wishing me good luck, i hope things improve with my new regime.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I know Germanhermit, I'll be sensible.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

I actually had cystic acne for about 8 years and it didn't clear up until I went on Accutane. I tried everything including proactive. That's how I came to realize I had SA as well since all growing up I thought my shyness was due to my acne which I quickly found was not true. Hang in there and if you have any questions about medications, treatments, I might be able to help.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks everyone.


----------

